# Galaxy...



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Galaxy, I'm sorry I couldn't save you. I'm sorry that I didn't realize something was wrong before. I'm sorry that clean water wasn't enough. I'm sorry...
Galaxy died of the same thing that Skyliner and Dizzy died of - something I still can't identify. He just started spending more time at the bottom of his tank, and I still don't know what happened. Something must be wrong with the water, or the decorations, or something, although the parameters tested fine. I'm just so sorry that after two fish dying of the same symptoms, I couldn't help him.

Galaxy, next to my late female Ruka, was my favorite betta. He was so gorgeous, and had just so much personality...he inspired my name on this site, and although I love all of my fish, he was always the first one I came to visit when I got home from school. He was tough, after battling ich, ammonia poisoning, fin rot after a failed breeding attempt...I couldn't save him this time, though.
He was old, and I guess it was just his time. It's been a great couple years, Galaxy. I wish it could have been longer, but I hope you're happy wherever you ended up.


























Also a quick note to Skyliner, my beautiful crowntail who died of whatever Galaxy and Dizzy did, to Nightmare, my doubletail who got too bloated, and to Strawberry, my cute red veiltail female who just disappeared - I'm sorry I couldn't help any of you, either, and I hope you're happy under that rainbow bridge. Keep each other company, and wait for me there.


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss :'( He's a beautiful fish.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss! Atleast you gave all your bettas that have passed a quality and quaninty of life  Rest in Peace!


ps, that Rainbow Bridge poem is so heartwarming yet sooooooo sad!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry... He meant a lot to you more than the others? Losing a friend hurts. A lot.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss..You gave him a great 2 yrs of life..RIP Galaxy~


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Galaxy. He was gorgeous.


----------

